# November Photo Contest: Voting Thread



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Below are the photos that were submitted for the November Photo Contest. Some BOTLs submitted multiple photos so I took the last photo that was uploaded.

We are only allowed to use 13 options per voting thread so I had to pick my favorite 13 for you to vote on. Please vote for your favorite photo. Voting ends in 8 days.

Winner of this thread gets 5 cigars out of my stash! No Pressure!

**Remember, whoever wins this month has to create, start and maintain December's photo thread.**

Listed in alphabetical order:

*Dan_*

*jeepersjeep*

*jeepthing*

*Johnpaul*

*KASR*

*Khanman*

*Marlboro Cigars*

*neil*

*pdisme*

*Quietville*

*rus_bro*

*Slowpokebill*

*zenom*

Good luck to all!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Bump! Keep the votes coming!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

it was hard to decide some pretty good ones, great job to all


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Had to vote for pdisme based on the composition of the photograph, slowpokewill was a close second but... I sincerely hope no one is smoking a cigar in a Lambo!!!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Tough choices. They're all great photos but I settled on the one that spoke to me at this time.


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Had to vote for pdisme based on the composition of the photograph, slowpokewill was a close second but... I sincerely hope no one is smoking a cigar in a Lambo!!!


While washing yes, in it, no lol.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

To the top! Keep the votes coming!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

What was the theme? So I can best use my vote.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> What was the theme? So I can best use my vote.


Excellent point!! The theme for Novemeber is "Go To Cigar or Pipe". They were asked to show us their best photo of their daily go to cigar or pipe and no photo editing was allowed in order to keep everyone on the same level.

Submission thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/301069-november-photo-contest.html


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

A little less than 4 more days to vote! Get them in now!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Good luck everyone. :tu


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

6 more hours to vote! Get them in! Winner gets 5 of my cigars!!


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Brandon, at this point it appears I may be the winner. If that is the case, I'm going to ask a small favor. Send those five cigars to Dave (smelvis) for the troops.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Congrats, Bill! Everyone had some terrific entries! Remember, part of winning means you have to start December's photo thread soon!

I will get these cigars sent to Dave tomorrow afternoon in your name. Congrats again!!


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks Brandon for getting this going and a big thank you to those that voted for my pic and everyone for participating. Give me a day or two to come up with an idea/concept for December.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats Bill. It was a very good photo and a nice donation to the troops.


----------

